# any reason to not buy a sea hunt



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Been looking at CC"S and found the Sea Hunt 22 bx looks really nice to me. I would go with a 200 Yamaha not the 150 because its 2200 lbs dry. so I figured the 200 would be better. Gonna go on a sea trial before I pull the trigger but just asking if anyone has had any bad experiences with the new ones. I know the older 24'S had issues with water coming back in but know these are different


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

My 186 is great, my older 172 always had water over ther stern. I think the triton series is fixed, don't know fir sure about the bx, but looks to be quite the machine.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I had a 202 with a yamy 150 4 and would do 58 mph. It was a great boat and would buy another loved it. If you are going with a 22 you should get the 250hp. There is weight on the motors you should think of if speed is your issue, the 200 weighs more than the 150 and that's why I got the 150 and thus the speed. If you want that 22 to run fast' er than go past the 200hp or just stay with the 150 hp yamy. Look at the weight on the motors and you will see, If I were getting a 22 I would go with a 250 or more for the speed - if it will hold a 300 than that's the deal.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Speed isnt a concern for me on this boat. I already have a 80mph bass boat. I just want enough power to come threw the rough stuff. And the roughest i'l be in is on livingston which can be a ***** for sure. I was just a bit worried about the 150 haveing the lower end torque to push it in bad stuff. I've been tring to find a bad review on it but havent yet. Looks like a good boat. Gonna look at a blue wave in a few days just to see all of the C.C.'s in that price range. The frontires looked nice, almost a nautic star cooy but cheaper. I didnt like the no seat spots on the front and rear. The dealer said they could add one but looking under the floor it doesnt look like its made to have one. My bass boat has all kind of braceing around the fishing seat spots.


----------



## alphaman (Jun 3, 2011)

I have 2104 frontier with suzuki 175. Awsome boat! Takes the chop very well.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

My buddies dad has the exact setup you want to buy and loves it. He has had it about a year with no complaints. I went with him for the test ride and that boat had an f150 on it. BLEW MY MIND! It was no speed demon but got right up on top like it had 100 more horses and the same weight. I would ride one with the 150 before you pull the trigger and pm "cylinder" on here. 

Almost forgot! I sat on the windward side transom seat with a big storm blowing in true 2' of chop and 20mph cross wind took very few small drops of occasional spray would have been totally tolerable for an extended ride.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I tend to agree with the OP on an engine larger than 150 for a 2,200 pound boat that length.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

The driest rides around in a cross wind. Simply amazing. If you are strickly using on LL, I'd consider the deeper draft Sea Hunt Triton series. It will not jump up out of the hole if that bothers you, but certainly handles the weather well.


----------



## MJP (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm on my 2nd sea hunt for a reason. Great boats. Mine now is the 21xp w/150yam am its got plenty of power an great gas mileage. 

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Jan 24, 2013)

I have an older sea hunt 22 navigator. I love it. Very smooth and love how it takes the chop when it gets rough. Very dry riding boat. Mine will top out at 49 with a mercury 150. Been impressed.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

If speed is not an issue then get that boat with a 150-4 you will be happy. I did not opt for the 200 as the weight of the 200 will cancel out the extra mph with the weight. Although it will push you another 3 mph - not worth the extra bucks, spend it on the 4 stroke option. I guarantee you will be happy.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

sea hunt 202 said:


> If speed is not an issue then get that boat with a 150-4 you will be happy. I did not opt for the 200 as the weight of the 200 will cancel out the extra mph with the weight. Although it will push you another 3 mph - not worth the extra bucks, spend it on the 4 stroke option. I guarantee you will be happy.


Not sure if we are looking at the same motor but there is only 8 or 9 lb difference between the 150 & 200. Im not looking at the sho 200. I havent even looked at its weight. I dont want it. Now the thought is T top or not.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I am going on what was told to me when I bought it new, the weight may have changed since then. That will be for you to decide but if the weight is the same since 2005 then go for the 250 to make the difference otherwise get the 150-4 as it is the goto motor in all respects.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Yea i will double check for sure. This is enough to drive you to drinking. Then it onto tops, lights & transducers. I have a hds 8 with sidescan on my boat now and thats a 3"x8" long transducer. Been looking online to see where people are putting them and the regular sonar trans. Im not sure if i cant find it or if people dont use that on these boats but i cant seem to see anyone else running it. Then the LED lights on the transome. How hard is it to add those to this hull downn the road. I have found alot on other boats but not this one. Its making me worry abit that people arnt really happy enough to add extras to it


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Definately the 200. I have a 22' Baystealth that weighs 1900 empty with a 200 Yamaha 2 stroke. Runs 50. By the time you add a day's worth of ice, soda, fish, people, etc. the weight adds up quick.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

My sea hunt was a 05 triton 202 with a 150 4 stroke and with a load it will do 58 mph. If you do not believe that - my friend will take you for a ride/fishing. That is one of the reasons he bought my boat. And that it was in perfect shape - there are weight ratios you should look at. For this boat a 200 will only do 3 mph more due to weight - but if you jump up to a 250hp then that's another equation.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Very well built great ride floats fairly shallow reasonable priced good choice


----------

